# Black spots on my pictures



## Babs (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been mainly shooting with my 50mm lens, but today for the first time in a while I was using my 18-55mm and my 70-300mm. On pictures from both I have noticed black spots in the upper half of the photo.  Here's an example ...




IMG_3831 by *Babs, on Flickr

(Please, no C&C! I know it's not a great snap - it's just as an example of the spotting :mrgreen: )

Is this indicating that both lens need cleaning? Or is it something internal to the camera.  Is it something I can deal with myself without damaging things? Or am I better to take it to a professional?

Both the 18-55mm and the 70-300mm were second hand, while the 50mm (which I'm not seeing this on) was brand new about 3 months ago.

Apologies if this is a ridiculously basic question - but I'm still learning!


----------



## enzodm (Jan 9, 2011)

If spots are in the same place with any lens, it could be dust on sensor.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2011)

It is dust on your sensor's anti-aliasing filter...the dust is just a little ways in front of the sensor, on the glass...with smaller f/stops, like f/11 to f/22, the dust spots will be pulled more into focus and will appear smaller, and darker, and sharper-edged, like pepper flecks.


----------



## eccs19 (Jan 9, 2011)

I would also vote for sensor dust.  You usually don't see lens dust.  Go to a reputable camera store, and get yourself a rocket blaster, and maybe also a good sensor cleaning kit.  I state reputable, as there are cleaning kits that are not good, and could cause you more grief that you want.


----------



## Babs (Jan 9, 2011)

enzodm said:


> If spots are in the same place with any lens, it could be dust on sensor.



I've just gone back through and checked some of today's haul. The spots are appearing in the same places, but not on every photo.  So, for example, I have a series of pictures which I took of my husband and son in quick succession (so the same focal length, ISO, lens, lighting, exposure, etc).  The first two pictures have the spots (in the identical places), but the next 6 are clear.  Immediately before that I took four landscape shots.  3 are clear but one has the spots (the one that has the spots comes immediately before the two of my son and husband that have the spots - so three in a row).

So it's not on every shot with every lens


----------



## Babs (Jan 9, 2011)

X- posted with Derrel and eccs1.  Thanks guys  There's an independent camera shop in the next town. I'm going through tomorrow as it happens so I'll pop in and have a chat with them.  I haven't been in there yet, but I'll see what they say about cleaning the sensor and kits, etc.


----------

